#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Free domains ! In my knowledge

## TamillanSivi

Hi, 

Anyone knows about the free domains? In my knowledge, These are some of the free domains providing sites for testing purposes: *.tk , .ml , .ga , .cf and .gq* ( one year free to use ) .Do you guys know any other free domain providing sites?

----------


## thiru

You can get free domains, if you have a student mail.

----------


## SaadhJawwadh

WordPress will provide free subdomain which can only be used with WordPress. However, checkout infinity they are providing free domain as well as free hosting.

----------

